# Spicy Mongolia Lamb



## smokin monkey (Dec 18, 2014)

*Spicy Mongolian Lamb*

Been thinking about this one for some time.

Lamb Breast, cut of meat that's fatty and little used, perfect for Low & Slow!?













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 18, 2014






Little bit dissapointed that when opened out it was three pieces.












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 18, 2014






Made a marinate up of the following

1 inch piece of ginger chopped
2 Gloves of Garlic Chopped
2 TBS Light Brown Sugar
2 tsp Chinese Five Spice
1/4 Cup of White Wine Rice Vinegar 
2 TBS Dark Soya Sauce

Mix all together and poor over Lamd and let it marinate in the fridge.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 18, 2014






Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]

Back to The Smokin Monkey Cook Book http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253497/the-smokin-monkey-cook-book


----------



## themule69 (Dec 18, 2014)

SM

It should be good!








Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dingo007 (Dec 19, 2014)

.....I'm always looking for new ways to cook lamb breast...my local wally world always has it in stock. Low & Slow definitely works for lamb breast!


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 19, 2014)

themule69 said:


> SM
> It should be good!
> :popcorn
> Happy smoken.
> David




We will see on Saturday 



Dingo007 said:


> :popcorn .....I'm always looking for new ways to cook lamb breast...my local wally world always has it in stock. Low & Slow definitely works for lamb breast!



Hi Dingo, any suggestions on Temperature & Time?

Smokin Monkey


----------



## dingo007 (Dec 19, 2014)

It depends on how your gonna do it.....The last time I did them, i rolled and stuffed one breast and left the other bone in ribs...smoked @ 225f to an IT of 175F...took about 5hrs...

Here's the link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/158124/lamb-breast-2-ways

good luck.


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 19, 2014)

Dingo007 said:


> It depends on how your gonna do it.....The last time I did them, i rolled and stuffed one breast and left the other bone in ribs...smoked @ 225f to an IT of 175F...took about 5hrs...
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> ...



Thanks Dingo for the guidance. Was thinking down the same lines myself.

Checked your smoke out, good looking Lamd. Will try the Moroccan version next!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## dingo007 (Dec 19, 2014)

My pleasure.....just remember....it didn't happen without pics...


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 20, 2014)

Lamb on the Smoker (Problems starting GMG again this morning!)

Temperature set @ 225'F (105'C)













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 20, 2014






Also on the Smoker is Traditional Pulled Pork & Tandoori Pulled Pork.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 20, 2014






Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 20, 2014)

Breast of  Lamb 4 1/2 hours in,

Raised Temperature 260'F (126'C)

Not covering with foil, would like to get meat crispy!














image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 20, 2014






Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## dingo007 (Dec 20, 2014)

.....Nice!.....You're making me hungry!


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 20, 2014)

Pulled Lamb Breast off smoker after 6 Hours.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 20, 2014






Covered in foil and rested to 30 minutes.

Pulled the Lamd and removed the membrane/fat that sits in between the lays of meat.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 20, 2014






Nice and tasty spiced Lamb.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## dingo007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice looking lamb.....I'll give this one a shot soon.


----------



## gary s (Dec 20, 2014)

I like lamb use to eat a lot of it when I was in Baku  Mostly Hibachi  style

Gary


----------



## moikel (Dec 20, 2014)

Great use of a cheap cut. Looks like it turned out really well.


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 20, 2014)

Dingo007 said:


> Nice looking lamb.....I'll give this one a shot soon.



Hi Dingo, give it a try, you may be surprised with the flavour.



gary s said:


> I like lamb use to eat a lot of it when I was in Baku  Mostly Hibachi  style
> 
> Gary



Hi Gary, they serve this in the Chinese Restuarants, reduce the sauce until it's thick and sticky.



Moikel said:


> Great use of a cheap cut. Looks like it turned out really well.



Hi Moikel, possibly the cheapest cut of lamb, but really tasty!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## moikel (Dec 20, 2014)

Massively under rated cut of lamb.I can buy it cheap here, I like it marinated then grilled over charcoal.

Down here its rolled & tied by old Aussie butchers.

A lot of it got shipped to Pacific Islands, Tonga ,Samoa ,Fiji .May have something to do with the giant rugby players they produce


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 20, 2014)

We use to serve Mongolian marinated lamb chops at work. Very tasty!!!

Looks like it was delish...


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 21, 2014)

The lamb looks great ! good job !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 21, 2014)

Tasty looking meal! It's hard to find lamb where I live. Besides the butcher only one grocery store here stocks it all the time, and it's not cheap!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 25, 2014)

Oy Yoy Yoy! Looks Great! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 18, 2014)

*Spicy Mongolian Lamb*

Been thinking about this one for some time.

Lamb Breast, cut of meat that's fatty and little used, perfect for Low & Slow!?













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 18, 2014






Little bit dissapointed that when opened out it was three pieces.












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 18, 2014






Made a marinate up of the following

1 inch piece of ginger chopped
2 Gloves of Garlic Chopped
2 TBS Light Brown Sugar
2 tsp Chinese Five Spice
1/4 Cup of White Wine Rice Vinegar 
2 TBS Dark Soya Sauce

Mix all together and poor over Lamd and let it marinate in the fridge.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 18, 2014






Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]

Back to The Smokin Monkey Cook Book http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253497/the-smokin-monkey-cook-book


----------



## themule69 (Dec 18, 2014)

SM

It should be good!








Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dingo007 (Dec 19, 2014)

.....I'm always looking for new ways to cook lamb breast...my local wally world always has it in stock. Low & Slow definitely works for lamb breast!


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 19, 2014)

themule69 said:


> SM
> It should be good!
> :popcorn
> Happy smoken.
> David




We will see on Saturday 



Dingo007 said:


> :popcorn .....I'm always looking for new ways to cook lamb breast...my local wally world always has it in stock. Low & Slow definitely works for lamb breast!



Hi Dingo, any suggestions on Temperature & Time?

Smokin Monkey


----------



## dingo007 (Dec 19, 2014)

It depends on how your gonna do it.....The last time I did them, i rolled and stuffed one breast and left the other bone in ribs...smoked @ 225f to an IT of 175F...took about 5hrs...

Here's the link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/158124/lamb-breast-2-ways

good luck.


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 19, 2014)

Dingo007 said:


> It depends on how your gonna do it.....The last time I did them, i rolled and stuffed one breast and left the other bone in ribs...smoked @ 225f to an IT of 175F...took about 5hrs...
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> ...



Thanks Dingo for the guidance. Was thinking down the same lines myself.

Checked your smoke out, good looking Lamd. Will try the Moroccan version next!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## dingo007 (Dec 19, 2014)

My pleasure.....just remember....it didn't happen without pics...


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 20, 2014)

Lamb on the Smoker (Problems starting GMG again this morning!)

Temperature set @ 225'F (105'C)













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 20, 2014






Also on the Smoker is Traditional Pulled Pork & Tandoori Pulled Pork.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 20, 2014






Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 20, 2014)

Breast of  Lamb 4 1/2 hours in,

Raised Temperature 260'F (126'C)

Not covering with foil, would like to get meat crispy!














image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 20, 2014






Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## dingo007 (Dec 20, 2014)

.....Nice!.....You're making me hungry!


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 20, 2014)

Pulled Lamb Breast off smoker after 6 Hours.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 20, 2014






Covered in foil and rested to 30 minutes.

Pulled the Lamd and removed the membrane/fat that sits in between the lays of meat.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 20, 2014






Nice and tasty spiced Lamb.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## dingo007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice looking lamb.....I'll give this one a shot soon.


----------



## gary s (Dec 20, 2014)

I like lamb use to eat a lot of it when I was in Baku  Mostly Hibachi  style

Gary


----------



## moikel (Dec 20, 2014)

Great use of a cheap cut. Looks like it turned out really well.


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 20, 2014)

Dingo007 said:


> Nice looking lamb.....I'll give this one a shot soon.



Hi Dingo, give it a try, you may be surprised with the flavour.



gary s said:


> I like lamb use to eat a lot of it when I was in Baku  Mostly Hibachi  style
> 
> Gary



Hi Gary, they serve this in the Chinese Restuarants, reduce the sauce until it's thick and sticky.



Moikel said:


> Great use of a cheap cut. Looks like it turned out really well.



Hi Moikel, possibly the cheapest cut of lamb, but really tasty!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## moikel (Dec 20, 2014)

Massively under rated cut of lamb.I can buy it cheap here, I like it marinated then grilled over charcoal.

Down here its rolled & tied by old Aussie butchers.

A lot of it got shipped to Pacific Islands, Tonga ,Samoa ,Fiji .May have something to do with the giant rugby players they produce


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 20, 2014)

We use to serve Mongolian marinated lamb chops at work. Very tasty!!!

Looks like it was delish...


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 21, 2014)

The lamb looks great ! good job !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 21, 2014)

Tasty looking meal! It's hard to find lamb where I live. Besides the butcher only one grocery store here stocks it all the time, and it's not cheap!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 25, 2014)

Oy Yoy Yoy! Looks Great! Cheers! - Leah


----------

